# The last night before the last day of work



## Bobw235 (Feb 23, 2016)

Tomorrow may very well be my last day of full time employment.  I'll approach it like any other day.  When I end my work day tomorrow, all that will be left is pack up my computer, head into Boston one last time, on Thursday morning, in what is expected to be a wind-driven heavy rain storm, for a day of goodbyes, celebration and tying up loose ends.  It will be an emotional day.  The farewell emails have already started coming in, thank-you notes from those I've hired along the way and well-wishes from colleagues.  It is hard to believe I have reached this stage in my life.  I am venturing into uncharted territory, but I go there of my own choosing.  When I wake up on Friday, my long career will be over.  I hope I'm ready and that the many years of hard work will now be replaced with new adventures, developing new interests and time to take better care of myself.  I've had much time to think about this; there's no turning back now.  Time to take those first few steps into retirement and make the most of it.  Sure hope I'm doing the right thing.


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 23, 2016)

Bob, You've done your homework. You will never look back. I really like what I see in your posts. 
I wish you and yours many years of well deserved happiness. The early years are the very best. Enjoy.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 23, 2016)

Son, if you've done your financial planning well you'll be fine. Really enjoy from here on. If you really miss work after a time find yourself a non-profit or volunteer position. You've got time to consider. My Dad volunteered at the VA hospital in his seventies and found it very rewarding.


----------



## Linda (Feb 23, 2016)

Congratulations Bob.  You are going to love retirement.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 23, 2016)

Congrats Bob! I think you're going to have grand adventures during your well-earned retirement!


----------



## AprilT (Feb 23, 2016)

Congratulations on your retirement, may it be all you hope it to be.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 23, 2016)

Congratulations Bob, retirement is wonderful...enjoy!


----------



## deesierra (Feb 23, 2016)

Bob you are about to begin a whole new and exciting chapter of your life.......heck.....a whole new BOOK!! Retirement is wonderful and you have worked hard for it. I wish you all the best. :encouragement::bestwish:


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 24, 2016)

Congratulations Bob. I hope the new chapter of your life brings as much warmth and joy to you as you bring to others. I respect you a great deal. :love_heart:


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 24, 2016)

There will be challenges ahead but the rewards of retirement are wonderful. 

I agree that the early years are the best so make the most of them.


----------



## FazeFour (Feb 24, 2016)

Congratulations, Bobdubya! All 3 of my careers were very physical. The physicality is what I miss most, and that made for a lengthy transition period. Keeping busy was harder than I thought it would be (in addition, I developed serious back problems, so can't do much physical work anyway). After nearly a year of frustration, I found the answer for me was sewing and a bit of gardening...my new phase (ergo, Faze Four).

The possibilities are so numerous, Bob. I hope you enjoy your new phase at _least_ as much as I'm enjoying mine.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 24, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Tomorrow may very well be my last day of full time employment.  I'll approach it like any other day.  When I end my work day tomorrow, all that will be left is pack up my computer, head into Boston one last time, on Thursday morning, in what is expected to be a wind-driven heavy rain storm, for a day of goodbyes, celebration and tying up loose ends.  It will be an emotional day.  The farewell emails have already started coming in, thank-you notes from those I've hired along the way and well-wishes from colleagues.  It is hard to believe I have reached this stage in my life.  I am venturing into uncharted territory, but I go there of my own choosing.  When I wake up on Friday, my long career will be over.  I hope I'm ready and that the many years of hard work will now be replaced with new adventures, developing new interests and time to take better care of myself.  I've had much time to think about this; there's no turning back now.  Time to take those first few steps into retirement and make the most of it.  Sure hope I'm doing the right thing.



Congrats and welcome.....Let us know if you feel the pressure release on Friday!!!!


----------



## Bobw235 (Feb 24, 2016)

I thank you all for your kind words and sage advice.  Clearly this has been on my mind; I awoke at 2:00 this morning unable to sleep anymore, my mind already on my final day of work.  So, out of bed I was at 2:30, perusing emails and drafting a farewell to my co-workers.  

I have no doubt that I'm doing the right thing here.  I've planned it carefully and eased into it for the past 8 months by working part-time.  The hardest adjustment will likely be not having the responsibilities of work anymore, but I'll find a good substitute.  High on my list will be volunteering at some point and when the weather turns more pleasant, spending time working on my planting areas around the house.  I have so much to learn.

Anyway, thanks again for the support and guidance here.  I think that's what I have come to appreciate most about this forum.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 24, 2016)

I agree with Warri, the rewards of retirement are wonderful....Congratulations, Bob, you will love it, sounds like you've done all the homework.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 24, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> I thank you all for your kind words and sage advice.  Clearly this has been on my mind; I awoke at 2:00 this morning unable to sleep anymore, my mind already on my final day of work.  So, out of bed I was at 2:30, perusing emails and drafting a farewell to my co-workers.
> 
> I have no doubt that I'm doing the right thing here.  I've planned it carefully and eased into it for the past 8 months by working part-time.  The hardest adjustment will likely be not having the responsibilities of work anymore, but I'll find a good substitute.  High on my list will be volunteering at some point and when the weather turns more pleasant, spending time working on my planting areas around the house.  I have so much to learn.
> 
> Anyway, thanks again for the support and guidance here.  I think that's what I have come to appreciate most about this forum.  I'll keep you posted.



Prior to my retirement I told people that I would take a year or so off and then get a part-time job..That was 7 1/2 years ago and I am still enjoying retirement!!!


----------



## jujube (Feb 24, 2016)

Congrats, Bob.  Welcome to the Wide World of Retirement.


----------



## tortiecat (Feb 24, 2016)

Hope you find your retirement years very rewarding.
Good luck and good health.
`


----------



## Bobw235 (Feb 28, 2016)

I had such a special send off on Thursday.  It was a day full of memories and a few very nice tributes from my manager and some colleagues.  They took my wife and me out for lunch at a lovely restaurant, followed by a reception back at the firm later in the afternoon.  About 100 folks stopped in to say goodbye.  By 4:30 it was over and my career had come to an end.  It's still sinking in and my wife keeps reminding me that I'm done.  I know she's really happy for me, but also for herself.  The job took a toll on both of us over the years, especially during a certain period when I was traveling routinely and always connected to my BlackBerry device.  It was a stressful time, but she got through it with me and we did a lot of talking.  I don't know how she put up with all of it sometimes, but I'm so glad she did.  Life is good.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 28, 2016)

Sounds great Bob, a nice send-off for a good guy!


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> I had such a special send off on Thursday.  It was a day full of memories and a few very nice tributes from my manager and some colleagues.  They took my wife and me out for lunch at a lovely restaurant, followed by a reception back at the firm later in the afternoon.  About 100 folks stopped in to say goodbye.  By 4:30 it was over and my career had come to an end.  It's still sinking in and my wife keeps reminding me that I'm done.  I know she's really happy for me, but also for herself.  The job took a toll on both of us over the years, especially during a certain period when I was traveling routinely and always connected to my BlackBerry device.  It was a stressful time, but she got through it with me and we did a lot of talking.  I don't know how she put up with all of it sometimes, but I'm so glad she did.  Life is good.



Yes. It takes two. Now its pay back time! This is the good time, Bob. Enjoy it!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 29, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> I had such a special send off on Thursday.  It was a day full of memories and a few very nice tributes from my manager and some colleagues.  They took my wife and me out for lunch at a lovely restaurant, followed by a reception back at the firm later in the afternoon.  About 100 folks stopped in to say goodbye.  By 4:30 it was over and my career had come to an end.  It's still sinking in and my wife keeps reminding me that I'm done.  I know she's really happy for me, but also for herself.  The job took a toll on both of us over the years, especially during a certain period when I was traveling routinely and always connected to my BlackBerry device.  It was a stressful time, but she got through it with me and we did a lot of talking.  I don't know how she put up with all of it sometimes, but I'm so glad she did.  Life is good.



Congrats again Bob..

I took a Month of half days work (Vac,sick time) prior to my retirement..Even though I eased into retirement there was still a load taken off my shoulders when the final day came!!
.


----------

